# اجمل صوره لسيزر



## +مادونا+ (16 ديسمبر 2007)

ايه الجمال ده يا سيزار بجد احلى حاجه السنتين دول بيض اوى وحلوين هههههههههههههههههههههه:08::08:


----------



## gift (16 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: اجمل صوره لسيزر*

:smil12:


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (16 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: اجمل صوره لسيزر*

لعبتى فى عداد عمرك يا مادونا 
استحملى اللى هيحصلك 
و قد اعذر من انذر
ههههههههههههههه​


----------



## +مادونا+ (16 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: اجمل صوره لسيزر*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه بلاش انتا احسن انزل صوره ليك


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (16 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: اجمل صوره لسيزر*

انا لسه محافظ على وعدى لفراشة 
و الصور جاهزة 
بلاش انتى 
لا نعلقك على باب المنتدى
ههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههه​


----------



## +مادونا+ (16 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: اجمل صوره لسيزر*

هههههههههههههههههههه خلاص خلاص لو فيها تعليق خلاص تمااااااام يا فندم :smil13:


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (16 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: اجمل صوره لسيزر*

ايوة كدة 
ارجعى لعقلك 
هههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههه
هههههههههه​


----------



## +مادونا+ (16 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: اجمل صوره لسيزر*

:ranting::smil13:olling: حااااااااااااااااضر


----------



## سيزار (16 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: اجمل صوره لسيزر*

لقد اتيتى بفتيل  الفتنه وقد كان

احذرى منى وانا حزرتك من زمان

صدقينى مش هرد عليكى اصل عقلك تلفان

وكمان هسيب قلبك كدا بناره عشان الى جواكى يبان

مش فالحه غير فى سيرت الناس وكمان طرقعه اللبان

خلى بالك على نفسك دا البرص فى نظرك تعبان

تخافى منه وتجرى وتستخبى وفى الاخر تدخلى الحمام

من الخوف ياخراشى واهو الى جواكى طلع على وشك وبان

يابنتى لمى الدور وخلى بالك على نفسك وحيات ابوكى الغالبان

اسمك ما دونا يعنى العذراء مريم بس ياخساره الاسم عليكى مش تمام

ايوه كدا اخرك صورك ولما اكلمك واهجيكى تبقى عملالى فيها عمو السهتان

حسبى على نفسك صدقينى والحقى اسخبى لحسن فى كتير وهيطلع عليكى اشعار والكل فيكى هيبقى شمتان


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

يلا يا كميلا ما تنسيشى تخدى عده الشغل الى هى عباره عن طبله وقفه  وكمان
وتنزلى تلفى فى الشوارع وتقولى هاتوا حسنه عشان الحق اكول وانام 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​

شوفتى صورتك حصلك ايه بقى .... طيب وهى دى عده الشغل


----------



## +مادونا+ (16 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: اجمل صوره لسيزر*

:smil13:  اناا لاسم عليا مش تمام  كدا طب ماشى:new2:


----------



## losivertheprince (16 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: اجمل صوره لسيزر*

سلام المسيح
لا بجد يا سيزار حرام علي البنيه شكلها اتخضت .......
اقولك اكيد في حد قالها اعملي كده .............
استني بس انتي يا ماما فيه حد ادالك شيكولاته وقالك اعملي الفاجعه الي عملتيها دي لالالالالالالا متتضايقيش احنا هنعذبك مرتين أولآ : علشان الصورة .......... الثانيه علشان الشيكولاته 
سيزار : حضر التلاجه والعده ...........
يوحنا : حضر الشميور وعايز بنطه 25 ومفتاح فرنساوي ويالا .............
مادونا : انتي خلاص تقدري تودعي اهلك دلوقتي .​​


----------



## بنت الفادى (16 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: اجمل صوره لسيزر*

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
اكيد صورتك وانت صغير يا سيزار
كنت قمرررررررررررررررررر
انتى عسوله يا مادونه
هههههههههههه​


----------



## فادية (16 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: اجمل صوره لسيزر*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ايه دا يا خواتي  قمر قمر قمر  
ايه الجمال دا يا سيزار اوعى تتحسد يا باشا  
شوف يا  سيزار انا هقدم لك على حسابي  في  برنامج شاعر المليون عشان تشارك  وصدقني هتاخد المليون بجدارة بس  متنسانيش  يا باشا بكام الف  :smil12:
اما انت يا يوحنا فهتاخد جائزة نوبل في تهدئة النفوس :t33:​


----------



## بنت الفادى (16 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: اجمل صوره لسيزر*

لو سمحتو محدش يخوف مادونه
دى تبعى
اى حد يكلمك يا حبيبتى
اى حد 
مهما كان
انا
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
*
**
*
اوعى تجيبى سيرتى


:new6::new6::new6:​


----------



## +مادونا+ (16 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: اجمل صوره لسيزر*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه كدااااااا وانا قولت اختى حبيبتى بنت الفادى هدافع عنى تهجرى بيا وانا فى وقت الشده ععععععععععععععععععععععععععععع:smil13:


----------



## بنت الفادى (16 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: اجمل صوره لسيزر*

يا مادونا انا معاكى طبعا
بهز معاكى يا سكر
طب حد كدة يقدر يجى جمبك
هتشوفى انا هعمل ايه​


----------



## +مادونا+ (16 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: اجمل صوره لسيزر*

حبيبت قلبى انا بردو قلت الضفر ميطلعش من لحمو


----------



## christin (16 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: اجمل صوره لسيزر*

*ايه الجمال ده*


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (17 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: اجمل صوره لسيزر*

انا لو منك يا مادونا اطلب من الادارة تغيير الأسم 
علشان يبقالك وش تدخلى المنتدى 
بعد اللى كتبه سيزار بارك الله فيه وفى امثاله
 هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
:beee:


لوسيفر بجد برنس مش اى حاجة 
برنس من بتوع زمان
 و ما تقلقش يا باشا العدة جاهزة طبيعى 
و خصوصا احنا داخلين على عيد الضحية
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
:dance:





بنت الفادى حددى موقفك من التجنيد
ههههههههههههههههههه
معانا ولا معاها 
هههههههههههههههه​olling:

ماشى يا فادية دى اخرتها 
جايزة نوبل فى تهدئة النفوس 
ليه ظلمانى كده
 حتى الجايزة جايبالى جايزة مش قد كدة 
انا قولت هتدينى جايزة اعلى من بتاعت 
عم نوبل ده
:yahoo:
هههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## +مادونا+ (17 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: اجمل صوره لسيزر*

:smil13:ههههههههههههههههههههه مش هرد على يا يوحنا مااااااااشى مش هررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررد


----------



## losivertheprince (17 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: اجمل صوره لسيزر*

*سلام المسيح
مادونا خليكي علي جنب واطلبي الغفران والسماح من سيزار ......... يمكن ... يمكن يسامحك*​


----------



## سيزار (18 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: اجمل صوره لسيزر*



فادية قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه ايه دا يا خواتي  قمر قمر قمر
> ايه الجمال دا يا سيزار اوعى تتحسد يا باشا
> شوف يا  سيزار انا هقدم لك على حسابي  في  برنامج شاعر المليون عشان تشارك  وصدقني هتاخد المليون بجدارة بس  متنسانيش  يا باشا بكام الف  :smil12:
> اما انت يا يوحنا فهتاخد جائزة نوبل في تهدئة النفوس :t33:​



------------------------------------------

عزيزتى ونور عينى الاخت فاديه طالما الموضوع فى فلوس كدا يعنى والذى منه اطلبى ياقمر بس وتاخدى نصف المليون ... وكمان هديكى فوق النصف مليون هديه اى عضوه من اعضاء المنتدى .. وكدا يبقى عملت معاكى احلى واجب .. والشعر جاهز ميه ميه
حددى الوقت والمكان واكيد الكل كسبان 
هههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## سيزار (18 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: اجمل صوره لسيزر*



losivertheprince قال:


> *سلام المسيح
> مادونا خليكي علي جنب واطلبي الغفران والسماح من سيزار ......... يمكن ... يمكن يسامحك*​



---------------------------------------------------------------
يابنى صدقنى انت عاجبنى قوى بس اسمك صعب بيخلينى اكسل ارد عليك مش عارف انطقه هههههههههههههه

بس على رائيك البنت لسه عضمه طريه وبعدين الكل حزرها اعمل ايه بس .. شوف بعد هجائى حصلها ايه


----------



## سيزار (18 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: اجمل صوره لسيزر*

يايوحنا يا حبيبى 
سيبهم ياقلبى سبيه بكره الايام تجيبهم 
يرجعوا ويندم وياخده الخيبه من نصيبهم
تا هين ولا مسهتنين ولا فى شىء عجيبهم 
سيبهم ياقلبى سبيه بكره الايام تجيبهم​


----------



## بنت الفادى (19 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: اجمل صوره لسيزر*




ملكه جمال لبنان
ايه وحشه
قمر اهه​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (20 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: اجمل صوره لسيزر*

انت باشا ياسيزووووووووووووووووووو
ميرسييييييى يا باشا على التعليق الجميل 
بس انت كده ظلمت الست القمر اللى شبهتها بمادونا 
بزمتك يا راجل هى مادونا تيجى ايه فى القمر ده
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## مرمر مرمورة (20 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: اجمل صوره لسيزر*

بصراحة صوركم انتو الاتنين تحفة ميكفيش عليها الضحك منهنا لبكرة 
عسل وللة 
لايقين على بعض
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## sosa_angel2003 (20 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: اجمل صوره لسيزر*

*متخفيش يا مادونا أحنا وراكى:spor22::spor22: :spor22:أهه  *
*وأدخلى المنتدى بقلب جامد أحنا فى وقت الشدة بنبان *
*أحنا لسه فى أول المعركة :t32::t32::t32:*
*والرك على اللى يسلم فى الأخر *​


----------



## sosa_angel2003 (20 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: اجمل صوره لسيزر*

*متخفيش يا مادونا أحنا وراكى:spor22::spor22: :spor22:أهه *
*وأدخلى المنتدى بقلب جامد أحنا فى وقت الشدة بنبان *
*أحنا لسه فى أول المعركة :t32::t32::t32::act23::act23:*
*والرك على اللى يسلم فى الأخر *​


----------



## سيزار (20 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: اجمل صوره لسيزر*

مين دى الى طلعت فى المقدر جديد ست سوسا انجل ......... ههههههههههههه باين من الاسم ...
وانتى كمان هتنضمى للفرقه بتاعتهم .. طيب 

هتتعبى هتتعبى وحسبى على نفسك قمر
هيجيلك كلام كتير واستحملى لو تقدرى
ومن كتر الكلا لا هتعرفى تكلى ولا تشربى 
هنولعها ونضيعها وكمان انا فى الكلام مفترى 
فاكره انك بتهزرى وفى الاخر تقعى وتتعورى
ربنا يقدرنى عليكم انا والحزب واعضاءه يلا يا ماما على بيتكم وروحى 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
اى 
خدمه​


----------



## سيزار (21 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: اجمل صوره لسيزر*

مرمر موره ارجوكى لا تشربى هذا الدواء هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

احسنلك خدى ساتر ... يا ساتر يا رب


----------



## assyrian girl (21 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: اجمل صوره لسيزر*

heheheheh very nice


----------



## النهيسى (27 أغسطس 2008)

موضوع حلو شكرا ليكى


----------



## kalimooo (27 أغسطس 2008)

+مادونا+ قال:


> ايه الجمال ده يا سيزار بجد احلى حاجه السنتين دول بيض اوى وحلوين هههههههههههههههههههههه:08::08:




*هههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههه
جميلة
*​


----------

